# DVD Writer not reading blank discs



## Corsair_Freak (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

The _HP DVD Writer 840b_ in my HP M7350N Media Center PC is no longer recognizing blank CD-Rs. I don't burn CDs that often, and the last time I tried to burn a CD the drive wouldn't recognize the disc. Since it was the only blank CD-R left I figured the problem was just a faulty disc, but I was able to successfully burn the CD on another computer. I've just bought a brand new pack of Memorex Black CD-Rs and not a single one is being read by my DVD writer, but I can put a blank Memorex DVD-R in the drive and its recognized.

While reading around on the web for a possible solution I ran across another forum (don't remember the name) that dealt with this same exact problem that I'm having. Many people were complaining about their 840b not reading blank discs. Some of them contacted HP support and were sent a new drive, which eventually contracted the same problem again.

I searched around on HP's website for a firmware/driver update but the only way to install the firmware update is to put the installation files on a floppy disc or burn it to a CD. I don't have a floppy drive so my only other option would be to burn the files to a CD, except the whole reason I'm attempting to update the firmware is because I can't burn a CD in the first place! How convenient.

Does anyone have any ideas why my blank CD-Rs are not being read? I can stick them in another computer and they work fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried another batch of blank CDs and a *lens cleaner*?

Combo drives have 2 lasers, one for CD and one for DVD. If cleaning doesn't help, it might need to be replaced.


----------



## Corsair_Freak (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Koala and thanks for responding,

I just tried the laser lens cleaner again, and it was a no-go - still not reading my blank CD-Rs.

The Black Memorex CD-Rs I have used to work perfectly in this drive, the only reason I think they wouldn't work now is a possible hardware failure. :normal:

I tried a normal (silver) Memorex CD-R yesterday and it also didn't show up. I don't have any other brands of CD-R(W)s laying around and honestly, with the price of college books and more than likely needing a new drive I can't afford to go buy more blank CDs. :laugh:

Other than taking the drive out and putting it in another computer is there someway I can be positive its a hardware failure?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821103402

i would save up for an external floppy drive.


----------



## Corsair_Freak (Jan 11, 2007)

external floppy to upgrade the Firmware? Well, for $10-$20 more I can buy a brand new DVD Writer and have the problem fixed for sure. I'd hate to buy an external floppy drive just to find out that I need a new DVD Writer. Maybe I'll just buy a new one when I have the money.

Thanks Speedster and Koala - Unless anyone else has any idea whats going on you guys can go ahead and close the topic. :wave:


----------



## MrBtothaB (Mar 11, 2010)

I am having the same issue, and I think it stems from me accidentally deleting a Windows file from the Remove Programs interface. Any way I can figure what program that was, and how to fix my problems? My DVD-ROM doesn't work either, and my cam only works with Skype now.


----------

